# Doctor Doom vs Aizen Sosuke



## Gorgatron (Aug 28, 2008)

Not a fight but who's the better villain?


----------



## Zetta (Aug 28, 2008)

I would like to post Taleran's sig.



That is all.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Aug 28, 2008)

Doom no contest at all under any circumstances EVER


----------



## Kenny Florian (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow. I was just going to skim through then I saw this. Horrible curb.


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 28, 2008)

Zetta said:


> I would like to post Taleran's sig.
> 
> 
> 
> That is all.



I was going to say Aizen because I don't like doom, but this changed my mind.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 28, 2008)

Plain Aizen, he hasn't lost yet and we're going on 325 chapters.

Compared to someone who's been around for 48 years and still has not taken over the world (in our universe)


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 28, 2008)

A regulation Shounen pretty boy villain against one of the best comic villains ever?

C'mon now...


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 28, 2008)

Give me your countries.


----------



## anticute (Aug 28, 2008)

I like how Aizen does his plans however, he takes too long for me. Took like, what? A couple of hundred years to put the plan into action? Sorry Aizen I love you and all but Doom wins this one.


----------



## Apollo (Aug 28, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Plain Aizen, he hasn't lost yet and we're going on 325 chapters.
> 
> Compared to someone who's been around for 48 years and still has not taken over the world (in our universe)


..............


Doom has accomplished way more than Aizen ever has.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 28, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Plain Aizen, he hasn't lost yet and we're going on 325 chapters.
> 
> Compared to someone who's been around for 48 years and still has not taken over the world (in our universe)



Doom did take over the world once and gave it up on his own. I'm not remotely a fan of Doom, but his achievements are staggering.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 28, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Plain Aizen, he hasn't lost yet and we're going on 325 chapters.
> 
> Compared to someone who's been around for 48 years and still has not taken over the world (in our universe)



Doom was able to absorb a being into himself that was able to create planets, teleport people to it and fuck around with time itself.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Aug 28, 2008)

Seriously though, Aizen is a horrible villain-Doom is pretty good. And he's done better than that scan.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 28, 2008)

That scan was just to show what balls Doom has.


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 28, 2008)

Doom has lulz, but other than that I don't like him.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 28, 2008)

Doom needs a movie.


----------



## Apollo (Aug 28, 2008)

Doom and Deadpool should team up.


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 28, 2008)

Apollo said:


> Why                    ?



I don't know.


----------



## Apollo (Aug 28, 2008)

lol

racist


----------



## Zetta (Aug 28, 2008)

A Deadpool movie would basically be Deadpool talking to the audience constantly.


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 28, 2008)

Apollo said:


> Doom and Deadpool should team up.



But I like deadpool.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 28, 2008)

Doom's taken over the world several times, but the "good guys" always stop him despite it being clear that he would be the best thing that's happened to the world since the invention of the wheel.

And there is actually already a Deadpool movie in the planning stages. ^_^


----------



## Apollo (Aug 28, 2008)

I think they'll see how people like Deadpool in the Wolverine movie before they commit to anything.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Aug 28, 2008)

Doom imo...


----------



## Starrk (Aug 28, 2008)

Aizen, I think.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2008)

Doom takes this one easily. He has accomplished so much more...


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Aug 28, 2008)

And that's why I love him. Crazy, 4th Wall breaking bastard.


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 28, 2008)

Also Deadpool and Cable was kinda epic until Surfer ruined it for everyone.


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 28, 2008)

Doom. He's the kind of villain that makes a flat villain like Aizen look all the more...flat. I shouldn't have to bring up the difference between the two as gaining power goes. Doom has accomplished more in his life than Aizen could possibly hope for...yet he's the one that lived way longer.


----------



## Darklyre (Aug 28, 2008)

Doom has forgotten more about supervillainy than Aizen will ever learn.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 28, 2008)

Doom's daily dose of villiany takes Aizen 100 years of prep.


----------



## Stan Lee (Aug 28, 2008)

Doom forever baby.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 29, 2008)

I believe at one point doom conquered the earth, both got bored of the order and relinquished power. Then there was another one where he gets beaten, but actually had an explosive planted on the avengers, but didn't detonate it for the same reason as above.

Doom takes this easy, the guy will probably trick Ichigo into stealing Aizen's zanpakuto and then reverse engineer it.

AND WHAT COMIC IS DEADPOOL IN!? I MUST KNOW!


----------



## Apollo (Aug 29, 2008)

Currently he isn't in any.

They are bringing a Deadpool comic back though, sometime this year, I think next month.


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 29, 2008)

Apollo said:


> Currently he isn't in any.
> 
> They are bringing a Deadpool comic back though, sometime this year, I think next month.



fuck        yes


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 29, 2008)

You can't compare any 'villain' from Bleach with any other villain in fiction, least of all _*Doom*_


----------



## Tash (Aug 29, 2008)

Doom is an awesome classic villain who has an incredible MC named for him

Aizen is a character with ruined potential that turned into generic goo and has a pedowigger for his namesake


----------



## Willy D (Aug 29, 2008)

Dr.Doom>>>Doomsday>>>MF DOOM>>>Doom The Movie>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Generic Shounen villan #34567


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 29, 2008)

Doom is among the greatest villans of all fiction. Dethroned Darth Vader and Luthor at some point.
Who'se Aizen?


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 29, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Doom is among the greatest villans of all fiction. Dethroned Darth Vader and Luthor at some point.



Lol no                   .


----------



## Sylar (Aug 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zetta (Aug 29, 2008)

Sylar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck yeah Doom!


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 29, 2008)

Doom has accomplished way more

He's had cosmic power and controlled the universe at least 3 times


----------



## Rice Ball (Aug 29, 2008)

Dr Doom

No contest really, doom has too much history and much more character depth. While no one really knows why Aizen is going what hes doing etc.


----------



## Fang (Aug 29, 2008)

He also has had pussy.

Viktor > Sosuke.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 29, 2008)

The guy has his own country. He can demand pussy.

Since we know Halibel is clearly lesbian, we must conclude all he has is Loli and Menoli, with perhaps some side-action from Cirucci Thunderwitch and Ulqiuora.

3 pussies and one asshole <<<<<<<<<<<< A country full of pussy << Nico Robin.


----------



## Willy D (Aug 29, 2008)

Too bad every other Strawhat is a virgin


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 29, 2008)

Doom can clone pussy if he wants, and have an entire harem of winged jessica albas.

DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Zetta (Aug 29, 2008)

Nico Robin can spawn boobs and pussies on the walls.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 29, 2008)

Wow, you guys are truly amusing, lol.

But yeah, this guy is so great that even his DEFEATS are epic. Squirrel Girl, lol!


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 29, 2008)

Squirrel agility > Castle Doom defenses


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Aug 30, 2008)

Apollo said:


> Currently he isn't in any.
> 
> They are bringing a Deadpool comic back though, sometime this year, I think next month.



'Bout time 



Darklyre said:


> Doom has forgotten more about supervillainy than Aizen will ever learn.



Damn staight 



Banhammer said:


> Doom is among the greatest villans of all fiction. Dethroned Darth Vader and Luthor at some point.
> Who'se Aizen?



Sigging 



Sylar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sigging this as well. 



Zetta said:


> The guy has his own country. He can demand pussy.
> 
> Since we know Halibel is clearly lesbian, we must conclude all he has is Loli and Menoli, with perhaps some side-action from Cirucci Thunderwitch and Ulqiuora.
> 
> 3 pussies and one asshole <<<<<<<<<<<< A country full of pussy << Nico Robin.



This thread is full of win quotes just begging to be sigged.



Banhammer said:


> Doom can clone pussy if he wants, and have an entire harem of winged jessica albas.
> 
> DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM



QFT


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 30, 2008)

Random thought... What anime villains can match doom in villainy?
Also... would you still like Doom if he had a horrible singing voice?


----------



## Red (Aug 30, 2008)

A spite thread made by a dupe. Heh.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 30, 2008)

battlerek said:


> Random thought... What anime villains can match doom in villainy?
> Also... would you still like Doom if he had a horrible singing voice?



Manga villians match doom?

That's a laugh.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 30, 2008)

Really? Not even Cell?
Guess the theory that no anime villain can match those from american comics is fact.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 30, 2008)

Damn, Doom is awesome. 



> Really? Not even Cell?


DB Cell? Second half DB villains are bland garbage.


----------



## Rice Ball (Aug 30, 2008)

Manga villians that match up to Dr Doom....


Char from Gundam
Griffin from Berserk

Since most manga's aren't as long running as Dr Doom, its hard to say any more.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 30, 2008)

I wouldn't consider Char a villian. He was an antihero at best.

I would consider Gihren Zabi the villian in the first Gundam because... c'mon.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xj6NlVoD964&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Sieg Zeon much?


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 30, 2008)

Reminds me of Hitler


----------



## Zetta (Aug 30, 2008)

That was the point.

It was later explained that Gihren's father was supposed to represent Bismarck, Gihren Hitler and White Base/EF the allies.

Zeon was obviously Nazi Germany in space.


----------



## Yōkai (Aug 30, 2008)

Are you serious? Doom is epic

Aizen is just another generic bishi flat character worlbeater wannabe


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Aug 31, 2008)

Gorgatron said:


> Not a fight but who's the better villain?



Want people to stop trolling but troll at the start of your post? Irony much? - US

Hmm…… hey there, , “new member”, Guess you just wanted to see this thread and never come back.

well, anyways, here is my answer, aizen is a better villian, his main goal is at a wider scale than what I have seen from doom. aizen wants to be GOD ( THEE GOD.), what does doom want? a country? lol, aizen has his own personal dimension ( meh....more or less, G's running his shit like he owns it and everyone in hm is following him/ wanting to be acknowledged by him.) and as for aizen's plans, well, aizen's plan didn't take so long in ss because he couldn't complete it, he stayed because getting more hollowfiction information was more beneficial to him in ss, the research took time. and aizen hasn't failed in not one of his sceems so for, that’s more than what can be said doom, plus, aizen's had MUCH less camera time than doom so of course doom has more to show. oh and lol at the people trolling here, ( mad titan, please get them.) talking about aizen this and that, aizen isn't any of that.


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 31, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> 1. zephos
> 
> 2. mbd
> 
> ...


How exactly is getting a country a main goal when Doom already fulfilled it with ease before he was even first introduced in Fantastic Four? Doctor Doom has conquered the entire world on multiple occasions only to get bored. Aizen's goal of becoming a god meaningless as factors go when he never said any detail about being an omnipotent god. Especially when hollowfication doesn't scream that. Doom has screwed and played with people that make Aizen look like a flea in comparison; as heralds like the Silver Surfer in terms of how easily they stomp Aizen. Doom has been alive for just a few decades but has conquered the world multiple times, fought with gods, and even manipulated beings of high level power...along with having the time to fit in getting his mom out of hell. Then there's the matter of personality. Doom has a personality where he actually shows emotions and has quite the back story. Aizen on the other hand is pretty much flat as a board as characters go.

In other words, your post is far from surprising and a reminder of how little you now or at least how little you care to think about when it goes against your precious Aizen.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Aug 31, 2008)

neodragzero said:


> How exactly is getting a country a main goal when Doom already fulfilled it with ease before he was even first introduced in Fantastic Four?



different story's, different writers I am sure, comic characters only get as far as the writer wants them to, and doom is pretty popular so maybe some dude gave him that for kicks.



> Doctor Doom has conquered the entire world on multiple occasions only to get bored.



bad writing.



> Aizen's goal of becoming a god meaningless as factors go when he *never said any detail about being an omnipotent god.*



he wants to stand ABOVE heaven, ABOVE GOD, and since aizen made it clear that bleach's god makes decsians that inoue can reject. it is more than likly that bleach's god is omnipotent.



> Especially when hollowfication doesn't scream that.



Merely using that to attain greater power/subordinates for the mean time. 




> Doom has screwed and played with people that make Aizen look like a flea in comparison; as heralds like the Silver Surfer in terms of how easily they stomp Aizen.



utter PIS, doom beat surfer? lol.



> Doom has been alive for just a few decades but has conquered the world multiple times, fought with gods, and even manipulated beings of high level power...



aizen's had less camera time than him so of cousre doom can take this category, but however, for aizen to have much less camera time and still have higher goals and etc....still puts him at not that low below doom in this category.



> along with having the time to fit in getting his mom out of hell.



so? wtf does that have to do with anything? if aizen gave a shit about that than he could go tell hell and take out whoever he wanted out. hell, guy wants to go to heaven and is almost there.



> Then there's the matter of personality. Doom has a personality where he actually shows emotions and has quite the back story.



aizen's is far better character than doom , his kind hearted sarcasm following his brutal ownage level he gives out  is always amusing to see. His explanations following his completely unexpected plain is always interesting to hear. you obviously hate aizen and thus, ignore shit like this.



> Aizen on the other hand is pretty much flat as a board as characters go.



looking at your avatar and all the things I have said about op, it doesn't surprise to be hearing this, and besides, who cares what YOU think. aizen is a better.



> In other words, your post is far from surprising and a reminder of how little you now or at least how little you care to think about when it goes against your precious Aizen.



and yours shows how little you know of aizen and how bias you are of him and probably bleach in general ( I have NEVER seen you give the series ANY credit.), doom isn't as great as villain as aizen OVERALL even with his little showings, his goals are at a far wider scale and he has had less screw ups. Get over it and stop talking to me already, thought I made that clear to YOU??bias.


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> different story's, different writers I am sure, comic characters only get as far as the writer wants them to, and doom is pretty popular so maybe some dude gave him that for kicks.



That have to follow main canon continuity. Try again.



> bad writing.



Ahahahahahahaha.



> he wants to stand ABOVE heaven, ABOVE GOD, and since aizen made it clear that bleach's god makes decsians that inoue can reject. it is more than likly that bleach's god is omnipotent.



Making things up again? How is Aizen going to attain omnipotence exactly, if the supposed, thus far non-exsistent entity wouldn't smite him down first?



> utter PIS, doom beat surfer? lol.



Doom doesn't jobber. Not too mention that was a completely different version of Surfer.



> aizen's had less camera time than him so of cousre doom can take this category, but however, for aizen to have much less camera time and still have higher goals and etc....still puts him at not that low below doom in this category.



How is this a rebuttal at all?



> so? wtf does that have to do with anything? if aizen gave a shit about that than he could go tell hell and take out whoever he wanted out. hell, guy wants to go to heaven and is almost there.



Yet is stuck in a spot by Yamamoto's Shikai along with Tousen and Gin.



> aizen's is far better character than doom , his kind hearted sarcasm following his brutal ownage level he gives out  is always amusing to see. His explanations following his completely unexpected plain is always interesting to hear. you obviously hate aizen and thus, ignore shit like this.



Argument from Ignorance. You have no idea of what Doom has done to people, particularly Reed Richards and his family, much less to Tony Stark and other superheroes on 616 Earth.

Doom has fucked up SHIELD on multiple occasions and has even nearly gained the power to become a Skyfather level being in Marvel.



> and yours shows how little you know of aizen and how bias you are of him and probably bleach in general ( I have NEVER seen you give the series ANY credit.), doom isn't as great as villain as aizen OVERALL even with his little showings, his goals are at a far wider scale and he has had less screw ups. Get over it and stop talking to me already, thought I made that clear to YOU……bias.



Lol.


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 31, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> different story's, different writers I am sure, comic characters only get as far as the writer wants them to, and doom is pretty popular so maybe some dude gave him that for kicks.
> 
> bad writing.


In other words, you have nothing to say besides biased hate.


> he wants to stand ABOVE heaven, ABOVE GOD, and since aizen made i*t clear that bleach's god makes decsians that inoue can reject. i*t is more than likly that *bleach's god is omnipotent.*
> 
> Merely using that to attain greater power/subordinates for the mean time.



An omnipotent god that has his decisions rejected by a soft brain red head...Yeah, that's truly omnipotence.

Soul Society looks like a pig sty in comparison to the usual concept of "heaven." Soul Society is pretty much a big let down as afterlifes go.


> utter PIS, doom beat surfer? lol.


You might want to actually know how before you jump to an automatic PIS conclusion.


> so? wtf does that have to do with anything? if aizen gave a shit about that than he could go tell hell and take out whoever he wanted out. hell, guy wants to go to heaven and is almost there.


Thanks for making stuff up without any actual proof or basis of actual logic.


> aizen's is far better character than doom , his kind hearted sarcasm following his brutal ownage level he gives out  is always amusing to see. His explanations following his completely unexpected plain is always interesting to hear. you obviously hate aizen and thus, ignore shit like this.


I never said I hated Aizen. I just don't think of him as highly as you do with their fanfiction. His character is quite simply flat. Sarcastic and clever villain that outsmarts people has been done to death. He barely shows more than one expression at best while there's just simply not a lot to say about the make up of his personality. Villains like Doom, Kuroro Lucifer, King Mereum, etc. have more character in them than Aizen ever did. I don't hate Kenshin's master either but I'm willing to admit that he's flat when he quite obviously is.


> looking at your avatar and all the things I have said about op, it doesn't surprise to be hearing this, and besides, *who cares what YOU think*. aizen is a better.



You cared enough to post a response.


> and yours shows how little you know of aizen and how bias you are of him and probably bleach in *general ( I have NEVER seen you give the series ANY credit.), *doom isn't as great as villain as aizen OVERALL even with his little showings, his goals are at a far wider scale and he has had less screw ups. Get over it and stop talking to me already, thought I made that clear to YOU……bias.


Besides the fact that I have said positive things about the series, or at least when it comes to certain characters, I find it funny that you think I should consider an ambigious goal and the so-called "less screw ups" to make Aizen a better character. It doesn't. He's just simply more stale, flat, and simplistic in comparison. Doom is the kind of villain you can hate or actually care about depending on what he's dealing with. With Aizen, he's just a cold villain archetype that has been done quite a lot before and will sadly be done again.


----------



## Willy D (Aug 31, 2008)

Come on guys look how cool and mysterious this guy looks.  If this isn't the mark of a great villian then Naraku, Pein, Pegasus, Jeral etc. aren't great villians either .


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Aug 31, 2008)

TWF said:


> That have to follow main canon continuity. Try again.



so? That changes nothing, I bet that the same kid that idolized doom as a child is now writing about him. What do you think he is going to make doom do? At least aizen has a constant writer that may or may not be bias in each chapter.



> Ahahahahahahaha.



who the hell enjoys a story like that? what if the world government in op just said, "where done with controlling the word, too boring". would you enjoy that?



> Making things up again?



Twisting my words/ being a hypocrite again? ( your constant overexaggerated/ coming full of it measurements in the doomsday vs op thread among others.)



> How is Aizen going to attain omnipotence exactly,



ask the kubo.



> if the supposed, thus far non-exsistent entity wouldn't smite him down first?



this is a story that needs to be told right, something like that happening would end kubo's career as a manga writer. 



> Doom doesn't jobber. Not too mention that was a completely different version of Surfer.



surfer is surfer, power cosmic>>>doom no matter what. 



> How is this a rebuttal at all?



Who cares what you think.



> Yet is stuck in a spot by Yamamoto's Shikai along with Tousen and Gin.



Red herring.



> Argument from Ignorance.You have no idea of what Doom has done to people, particularly Reed Richards and his family, much less to Tony Stark and other superheroes on 616 Earth.



Talking about you? Than yes, give me one good character scene doom. And lol at calling my opinion ignorance, not EVERYONE here likes doom. Hell, most people even say they dislike him. 




> Lol.



Notice how I was talking to him and not you? But you clearly didn?t get that?


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2008)

How is that a red herring? 

So MC2 Surfer is the same as Annihilation Surfer? Do you have any idea of what your talking about at all when it comes to Marvel?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 31, 2008)

> aizen's is far better character than doom



With material like that you could be the world's best comedian easily.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Aug 31, 2008)

> neodragzero said:
> 
> 
> > In other words, you have nothing to say besides biased hate.
> ...


----------



## Rice Ball (Aug 31, 2008)

Just to set the record straight...


Doom is a much more developed character than Aizen, he has gained nigh omnipotent powers before (Secret Wars) and almost had his hands on it another 2 times (Infinity War, The End). He HAS obtained godhood, and now looks for something else.



Sōsuke Aizen said:


> No, actually, but I can?t be bothered to explain why. Doom is also no original piece of material either, red skull, thanos etc?..are similar in some ways to him aswell.



Doom was around before Thanos, hes also a deeply wrote character with a good back story and alot of development, much different than Red Skull.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Aug 31, 2008)

Someone actually voted Aizen (flatest villain of all time). Wow, just...wow.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 31, 2008)

For another thing, Doom came before Thanos and his similarities to Red Skull are questionable.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Aug 31, 2008)

TWF said:


> How is that a red herring?
> 
> So MC2 Surfer is the same as Annihilation Surfer? Do you have any idea of what your talking about at all when it comes to Marvel?



You tried to bring in something completely irrelevant to what I posted.



me said:


> so? wtf does that have to do with anything? if aizen gave a shit about that than he could go tell hell and take out whoever he wanted out. hell, guy wants to go to heaven and is almost there.





TWF said:


> Yet is stuck in a spot by Yamamoto's Shikai along with Tousen and Gin.



You tried to change the subject.




Onomatopoeia said:


> With material like that you could be the world's best comedian easily.



No, actually I could make up better shit, like op ever reaching bleach’s level.


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2008)

The subject was on Aizen's supposed infalliability your assuming he's going to get. Stop trying to weasel your way out of providing evidence on a claim when a clearly non-deity level being easily and casually incapitated his movements and restricted him and his lieutenants.

Which isn't a red herring, hurr hurr.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Aug 31, 2008)

TWF said:


> The subject was on Aizen's supposed infalliability your assuming he's going to get. Stop trying to weasel your way out of providing evidence on a claim when a clearly non-deity level being easily and casually incapitated his movements and restricted him and his lieutenants.



no actually, in fact, aizen was able to get away from soul Society for an entire month, shinji thought he had aizen in check but well, you know how that turned out.



> Which isn't a red herring, hurr hurr.



no, it really isn't, my point was that aizen could to go to hell and heaven if so wanted.



Onomatopoeia said:


> For another thing, Doom came before Thanos and his similarities to Red Skull are questionable.



more or less the same, both tried to take over world etc....


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 31, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> > You should really be telling yourself this. - _ -
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 31, 2008)

> more or less the same, both tried to take over world etc....



ZOMGZORZ! They both tried to take over the world?!?!?!?!? That proves that they are the same!


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Aug 31, 2008)

Aizen do you actually know anything about Doom?


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Aug 31, 2008)

neodragzero said:


> You made a statement about writers doing whatever they want...except that Marvel is stuck with a little thing called continuity canon.



that still doesn't mean that the writers wanking a few instances is gone. they still have control



> In other words, you made an ignorant, biased statement about writers that you obviously know nothing about.



not the case you wish it to, your exaggerating shit because bleach is getting some cred.




> Omnipotence is not omnipotence when someone contradicts a "decry."



when did I say "Omnipotence"? all I merely said is that he can control events that happen ( I believe.) stop putting words in my mouth to save your already lost argument.




> You aren't omnipotent when Orihime negates something you made.



not necessarily, Omnipotence’s varies alot.




> The so-called key to heaven was never really specified. It was made clear enough that people either go to hell or go up to soul society. Soul Society is pretty much the crappy, weird Tokugawa era version of heaven.



I really don't feel like explaining this type of shit, make a thread in the library and they show you.




> What was that about shinigami opening gates to hell? Don't tell me you're referring to the gate from hell opening to take the soul of that hollow that was originally a serial kiler? How dumb do you have to be to not see the limitations of that scenario.



I am saying that HE COULD, if he wanted, a few little examinations with szayal and bame, he's there.



> Any statements about the Bleach hell and what are the entire contents within haven't been shown so you don't know how it compares to Aizen. In other words, you are again making stuff upon.



no, I am really not, I am forgetting the full explanation but again, you really should go to the library for this stuff. 



> Thanks for your empty accusation "rebuttal."



Empty? Lol, I can’t be bothered to get all the proof but anyone that’s followed your posting in the manga/anime battledome knows. Just stop posting in bleach related threads if you hate it so much.



> Who?



Reread 1 couple pages. ( I don’t like to spoon feed people.)



> Learn to read. Emotions and personality are obviously beyond just a face.



So why get on aizens balls about that. 



> He barely shows more than one expression at best while there's just simply not a lot to say about the make up of his personality.



I also love how you completely put that away in your quote. (thought I wasn’t going to notice?)



> Just that Aizen doesn't even show much of it in personality or nor his visual face. At least know what you are talking about when it comes to Doom.



I do, your getting that assumption from no where because it may somehow help your already defeated argument,



> No, I'm not really interested your "because it's you" fallacy.



Ditto.



> No, I'm not googling quotes for you. Lay off the fallacy and stick to the topic. No more red herrings on your part.



I am, you said he has better character, I am asking you to prove it with scans. ( starting to think that you don’t even have any….)



> Stop with your google fallacy. Give names or move on.



Won’t spoon feed you, in your on words, “Learn to read”, ( he said it first.) its only a couple of pages.

Doom existed before Thanos even came up. Red Skull and Doom only have general similarities at most with having to talk so there's a storyline and yelling. Stop acting like you know anything about Marvel.[/QUOTE]

“Thanks for your empty accusation”





Clay Man Gumby said:


> Aizen do you actually know anything about Doom?



if you wanna talk to me than please go to your real forum account “ new member”.


Onomatopoeia said:


> ZOMGZORZ! They both tried to take over the world?!?!?!?!? That proves that they are the same!



notice how I put the etc.....part:amazed oh wait, of course you would put something aside. It doesn’t help to prove your point huh?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 31, 2008)

My point doesn't need proving. Yours does. ^_^

And really, originality is not necessary to make a great character.

See:Mister Majestic, Midnighter, the Young Avengers.

Even if Doom were a clone of Red Skull(Which he isn't by any definition of the word).

On the other hand you can still have a somewhat original character that sucks compared to clearly superior characters.

See: Sosuke Aizen


----------



## Zetta (Aug 31, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> not necessarily, Omnipotence?s varies alot.



Look up Omnipotent, you waste space.

Omnipotent means you are all powerful. The moment someone undoes something you did, you are no longer omnipotent.

Also, this King of shit or whatever is not omnipotent. If he was, then he would have just blinked Aizen and Hueco Mundo out of existance.


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 31, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> that still doesn't mean that the writers wanking a few instances is gone. they still have control
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And again, your "writers wanking it" is just your opinion as you know nothing about them. Your argument from ignorance is a fallacy.

You yourself posted:


> he wants to stand ABOVE heaven, ABOVE GOD, and since aizen made it clear that bleach's god makes decsians that inoue can reject. it is more than likly that bleach's god is *omnipotent*.


Keep track of what you say.


> I am saying that HE COULD, if he wanted, a few little examinations with szayal and bame, he's there.


Could is meaningless. You have no proof whatsoever that he can. Your what if just isn't worth anything.


> no, I am really not, I am forgetting the full explanation but again, you really should go to the library for this stuff.


No, you need to stop doing the google fallacy.


> Empty? Lol, I can’t be bothered to get all the proof but anyone that’s followed your posting in the manga/anime battledome knows. Just stop posting in bleach related threads if you hate it so much.


Stop with the too lazy fallacy and red herrings.


> Reread 1 couple pages. ( I don’t like to spoon feed people.)


You don't have a single name then.


> So why get on aizens balls about that.


His face doesn't just shows no more than one emotion but he doesn't show any whatsoever in his voice or other facets that a person has for expressing numerous emotions. In other words, stop being asinine.


> I do, your getting that assumption from no where because it may somehow help your already defeated argument,
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto.


Again, stop with the too lazy fallacies. Either produce proof or shove on.


> “Thanks for your empty accusation”


You yourself said that Doom was unoriginal. You put up a character like Thanos who existed AFTER Doom was introduced in the Fantastic Four. In other words, you made a statement, among others, that makes it clear you don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 31, 2008)

Ban Sosuke Aizen.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 31, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Ban Sosuke Aizen.



This. qdzzd


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 31, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Ban Sosuke Aizen.



Seconded


----------



## Red Skull (Aug 31, 2008)

They both pale in comparison to the Red Skull, the finest villain of all time. 

I was around before Doom and that pretty boy Aizen and im 10 times a better villain than they will ever hope to be





Mad Titan said:


> Doom was around before Thanos, hes also a deeply wrote character with a good back story and alot of development, much different than Red Skull.


Red Skull doesn't need development because he's already a perfect as he is


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 31, 2008)

This is what happens when fanboyism is taken too far. Y_Y

Green is cooler color than red any day.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 31, 2008)

Red Skull said:


> They both pale in comparison to the Red Skull, the finest villain of all time.
> 
> I was around before Doom and that pretty boy Aizen and im 10 times a better villain than they will ever hope to be
> 
> ...


They both could own the Skull in two seconds


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 31, 2008)

Red Skull said:


> They both pale in comparison to the Red Skull, the finest villain of all time.
> 
> I was around before Doom and that pretty boy Aizen and im 10 times a better villain than they will ever hope to be
> 
> ...


Getting shot dead and ending up in the head of a rich Russian capitalist isn't a development?...


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2008)

Marvel Darth Vader was pretty cool.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 31, 2008)

Doom is so awesome he can make anyone shit themselves by saying just about anything
I call evidence A


----------



## Red Skull (Aug 31, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> This is what happens when fanboyism is taken too far. Y_Y
> 
> Green is cooler color than red any day.




*Spoiler*: _ too bad RED can beat the shit outta GREEN any day_


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 31, 2008)

Aizen could own you in two seconds


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 31, 2008)

Without PIS Doom would wipe the floor with Red Skull.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 31, 2008)

You do understand that doom cound snuff the life out of Red skull with a twitch of his magic finger? That he could go back in time and kill him as a baby, or that his forcefields and life suport make all of those comics just glorified Black Panther armbars?


----------



## Red Skull (Aug 31, 2008)

^That's never going to happen, since Doom is a dumpkopff by nature. 

At least that's the impression i have from him, for obvious reasons.




Dante10 said:


> Aizen could own you in two seconds








Sorry, but a God wannabe doesn't impress the Red Skull at all


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 31, 2008)

Doom is one of the smartest men in the world, one of the greatest inventors to ever live, and an exceedingly powerful mage. The only thing stopping him from dancing on Red Skull's grave is PIS.

A "Dumpkopff" he is not, fanboy extrordinaire.


----------



## Red Skull (Aug 31, 2008)

Red Skull >>> Gods


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 31, 2008)

Like I said, plot induced stupidity makes fools of people who should rightly be able to turn Red Skull into a fine paste.


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 31, 2008)

Red Skull said:


> ^That's never going to happen, since Doom is a dumpkopff by nature.
> 
> At least that's the impression i have from him, for obvious reasons.
> 
> ...


From what issues is that from?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 31, 2008)

If self indulged comics are being put into canon here, Beyonder Doom and Emepror joker both rape the Red Skull.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 31, 2008)

Not I want to derail. But normal Doom beats normal Red Skull normally.

Cosmic Red Skull however...


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 31, 2008)

Red Skull said:


> *Spoiler*: _ too bad RED can beat the shit outta GREEN any day_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mailer-daemon (Aug 31, 2008)

I dont get it. Why are people correlating Power and Achievement to Villain-ess?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 31, 2008)

Because power and achievement are often deciding factors therein.


----------



## Apollo (Aug 31, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Not I want to derail. But normal Doom beats normal Red Skull normally.
> 
> Cosmic Red Skull however...



Gets beaten by Doom with Beyonder's power.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 31, 2008)

Apollo said:


> Gets beaten by Doom with Beyonder's power.



Touch?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 31, 2008)

Ultimate Doom beats the Red Skull into thin pasta.


----------



## Red Skull (Aug 31, 2008)

> From what issues is that from?







neodragzero said:


> Hmmm,
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Do you realize that whole thing was part of a plan of mine and that im still alive and kicking right now, dont you?  The Red Skull always get what he wants. I just wanted Alesander's body and industries over my control and i was sucessful as always.





> Not I want to derail. But normal Doom beats normal Red Skull normally.


Hahahaha

I've beaten that inferior gypsy so many times it's hard to recall






> Gets beaten by Doom with Beyonder's power



Bullscheisse

Tell me what Doom achieved when he got his hands on Beyonder's power

I'll tell you: NOTHING!

He even failed to kill Captain America in a direct confrontation 

I, on the other hand, created a New World with my cosmic power and ruled it with iron fist

A world akind to my likeness, where only the fittest survives











This is what i've always planned for your beloved America.





I still find funny how did i mass murdered the hell outta your american citizens when i was Dell Rusk, your Secretary of Defense. 

Next time im going for the president chair


----------



## Apollo (Aug 31, 2008)

Did you even read Secret Wars?

Doom killed Cap multiple times, but kept bringing him back.


----------



## Red Skull (Aug 31, 2008)

Apollo said:


> Did you even read Secret Wars?
> 
> Doom killed Cap multiple times, but kept bringing him back.


He wasn't bringing Rogers back on purpose, it was due to his lack of control over his new omnipotence and the schemes of the real Beyonder, and that's how he ended losing all the power.

Doom failed miserably, both controlling the supreme power properly and failed trying to kill the verdammt Captain.

I didn't fail in neither


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 1, 2008)

Red Skull, your fanboyism is making you more annoying than usual. What'll it take to make you stop being annoying?


----------



## Taleran (Sep 1, 2008)

What the fuck happened to this thread?

oh and Doom Rules, Aizen drools


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 1, 2008)

I blame Red Skull.


----------



## Apollo (Sep 1, 2008)

Red Skull said:


> He wasn't bringing Rogers back on purpose, it was due to his lack of control over his new omnipotence and the schemes of the real Beyonder, and that's how he ended losing all the power.
> 
> Doom failed miserably, both controlling the supreme power properly and failed trying to kill the verdammt Captain.
> 
> I didn't fail in neither



Yes, Doom couldn't handle a power that was >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Any power Red Skull ever had or could dream of.


The feat was that he took Beyonder's power in the first place.

Go play in the street.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 1, 2008)

He cut a man into mirrors to absorb the powers of Galactus to fight the Beyonder for his powers 


Red Skull got shit on that


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 1, 2008)

Both Red Skull and Doom repeatedly fail, that's what usually happens when you're a comic book villain

When it comes to "who gets his ass handed to them the most"

comic book villains >>>> manga villains 

simply because of screentime. so it can be argued who's really the biggest failure

(heck , take a look at Naraku and the 500+ chapters they needed to took him down)

Doom and Skull gets beaten in 7 chapter long sagas usually

on the other hand, manga villains get killed at a point in the series to never return while 
comic villains are immortal and eternal 




Apollo said:


> Yes, Doom couldn't handle a power that was >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Any power Red Skull ever had or could dream of.
> 
> 
> The feat was that he took Beyonder's power in the first place.
> ...


IIRC Beyonder was retconned to a weak pussy who only possesed half of the power of a cosmic cube. He was, infact , part of a cosmic cube

so technically, Red Skull >>> Doom, since the Skull internalized all the power of the cosmic cube for himself during the cosmic skull saga


----------



## Castiel (Sep 1, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> This is what happens when fanboyism is taken too far. Y_Y
> 
> Green is cooler color than red any day.



yes but at least Skull's level of fanboyism actually makes me laugh at times, unlike Aizen's level of fanboyism

also RAGE >>>>> "willpower" (except ME )


----------



## Apollo (Sep 1, 2008)

Yōkai said:


> IIRC Beyonder was retconned to a weak pussy who only possesed half of the power of a cosmic cube. He was, infact , part of a cosmic cube
> 
> so technically, Red Skull >>> Doom, since the Skull internalized all the power of the cosmic cube for himself during the cosmic skull saga



IIRC that has fuck all to do with events that happened before the retcon, Doom stole Pre-Retcon Beyonder's power.

Not to mention even after the retcon Beyonder and Molecule Man still showed more power fighting each other than Red Skull showed with the cosmic cube.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 1, 2008)

battlerek said:


> Random thought... What anime villains can match doom in villainy?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 1, 2008)

Yōkai said:


> Both Red Skull and Doom repeatedly fail, that's what usually happens when you're a comic book villain
> 
> When it comes to "who gets his ass handed to them the most"
> 
> ...



Dr victor VonDoom counts as much victories as he does defeats, and the defeats he does have are against Reed Richards with prep, wich is something not even Gallactus can defeat, and Squirrel Girl, wich is something TTGL cannot hope to defeat.
Amongst his victories are the time he PWNED Satan, every sorecerer beneath Strange(the guy who could solo 95% of all fiction) , conquered his own damn country from nothing, conquered the world without any jobbing, saved Invisible Woman and her child when Reed couldn't hope too and often saves the world with a grandeur Heros could only hope to. Including that one time where he saved every hero in the world from the celestials and brought them all back home, because he could
*Do you know what a Retcon is?*


----------



## Fang (Sep 1, 2008)

Why is Aizen being compared to Doom again? I might as well make a hero thread, whose better, Luke Skywalker or Kurosaki Ichigo.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 1, 2008)

Best female hero?

Leia or Orihime.

Best secondary hero?

Han or Ishida.


----------



## Fang (Sep 1, 2008)

Ishida obviously he knits sweaters and yarn....SO COOL!


----------



## Rice Ball (Sep 1, 2008)

Keep it on topic guys.


----------



## Red Skull (Sep 1, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Dr victor VonDoom counts as much victories as he does defeats, and the defeats he does have are against Reed Richards with prep, wich is something not even Gallactus can defeat, and Squirrel Girl, wich is something TTGL cannot hope to defeat.
> Amongst his victories are the time he PWNED Satan, every sorecerer beneath Strange(the guy who could solo 95% of all fiction) , conquered his own damn country from nothing, conquered the world without any jobbing, saved Invisible Woman and her child when Reed couldn't hope too and often saves the world with a grandeur Heros could only hope to. Including that one time where he saved every hero in the world from the celestials and brought them all back home, because he could


Interesting, because given my previous encounters with Doom i had the impression he was a total wimp

That's hardly impressive for someone who has been kicked out of hell itself because of his evil, SHIELD considers one of the greatest threats to mankind (perhaps because i hijacked their hellicarrier once?) destroyed Korvac ( who makes  Doom seems like a flea in comparison) and is currently on his way to control the politic of your country as he's now controlling your economy, (yeah, im the hand pulling the strings behind america's current mess with comodities *yawn*) and most important: who has beaten and humilliated Doom more than once, even in his own country   




Onomatopoeia said:


> Red Skull,  What'll it take to make you stop being annoying?



1- admit my vast superiority and the inferiority or your lesser villains

2- bow to me and start using this avatar as proof of your loyalty


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 1, 2008)

Let's compromise.

How about I don't do those things and you stop wanking on Red Skull anyway.

You know as well as I do that all of Red Skull's so called victories over Dr Doom were a result of plot induced stupidity. Without it Doom would turn Red Skull into dust.

Or option C:I block you and pretend you don't exist. That way everybody wins.


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 1, 2008)

Apollo said:


> IIRC that has fuck all to do with events that happened before the retcon, Doom stole Pre-Retcon Beyonder's power.


Isn't the purpose of retcons to change to fuckin past in the first place?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 1, 2008)

Retcons change the past as a way of insuring a better story in the present. At least, that's the idea. Whether or not it always does is up for debate.

Still, Doom wrested power away from pre-nerfed Beyonder, which is an astonishing feat, the likes of which I can recall few duplicating.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 1, 2008)

and made for one of the most badass scenes ever in american comics


----------



## Castiel (Sep 1, 2008)

lol Doom absorbed an Inhuman Mutant


----------



## Taleran (Sep 1, 2008)

not in 1984 he didn't


----------



## Rice Ball (Sep 1, 2008)

Back when Beyonder was omnipotent


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 1, 2008)

I lol at RS's superiority

Cosmic Cube is suposed to be amusing
HA




Here's him fighting and defeating the galaxy buster


----------



## Castiel (Sep 1, 2008)

Mad Titan said:


> Back when Beyonder was omnipotent



and had a penis


----------



## soupnazi235 (Sep 1, 2008)

Mad Titan said:


> Back when Beyonder was omnipotent



The Beyonder was never really a true omnipotent.


----------

